# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Les Calques de l'Anglais dans la Langue Française

## cassidain

Hier, lors de mon leçon de français, j'ai utilisé, avec un clin d'oeil, le calque de l'anglais "liste de seau". Bucket list.
Mon prof a manifesté l'air (un peu) choqué.
Quels sont vos calques de l'anglais préférés ?

Voici un autre: lune de miel aka voyage de noces aka honeymoon

*Aujourdhui, nous avons tendance à mentionner la lune de miel pour parler du voyage de noces. Mais, à lorigine, le concept de « lune de miel » renvoyait à la période qui suivait les noces, soit un mois lunaire de 29 jours.*


Dans la langue française, le terme apparaît en 1747 dans luvre _Zadig_ de notre illustre Voltaire : « Zadig éprouva que le premier mois du mariage est la lune de miel et que le second est la lune de labsinthe. » Il semblerait que lexpression fut reprise de langlais _honeymoon_, apparu bien plus tôt, dès 1546. Lutilisation de « lune de miel » ne sest généralisée que plus tardivement, dans la seconde moitié du XIXe siècle.
Pourquoi faire ainsi référence au miel ? Il sagirait dune métaphore inspirée danciennes pratiques venant de tous les continents. Les pharaons, par exemple, buvaient une boisson à base de miel et de propolis durant les 29 jours suivant le mariage.
Les peuples germaniques consommaient de lhydromel, les chinois et les hindous du miel, et une légende babylonienne raconte que le père de la mariée devait offrir quotidiennement à son gendre une bière à base de miel durant le mois suivant les noces.
Ces substances étaient alors reconnues pour leurs vertus aphrodisiaques, pour favoriser la fécondité et apporter bonheur et douceur au jeune couple. La période suivant le mariage apparaît comme un rite de passage durant lequel il faut rompre la routine et permettre au couple de fertiliser la relation, comme une parenthèse enchantée.
Nous ne consommons plus guère aujourdhui de bière au miel ni dhydromel, mais nous aimons fêter un mariage par un grand voyage dans des contrées lointaines, souvent en direction du sud : partir en lune de miel serait donc se rapprocher du soleil.

----------

